# DODO Supernatural Shampoo, Zymol AutoWash, 3M CarWash Soap REVIEW



## Ste T

*The Products:* DODO Supernatural Shampoo, Zymol AutoWash, 3M CarWash Soap










*Price Point*: DODO - £12.95 / Zymol AW - £12.00 / 3M - £5.05




























*Tested on*: Suraru Impreza 2005 WRB

All three products was used in a separate bucket with grit guards with its own Sheep Skin wash mitt and 3x rinse buckets, all the water was at the same temperature of 35 degrees celsius, and none of the Shampoos cross contaminated at any time in any buckets.

The car was split into three, 3M front end, wings and bonnet window screen, Zymol middle, Doors and Roof side windows, and DODO, Back, Rear panels Boot lid, rear window and spoiler,

*Manufacturers 'Blurb'*:

*Supernatural's Ultra Concentrated Shampoo.*
Supernatural Shampoo is a highly concentrated shampoo. It contains no added fragrances or colours to ensure the active ingredients work as effectively as possible, and it has been enhanced with anti-static and sheeting agents (the latter improves rinsing). So overall, it foams nicely with long-lasting suds, it's lubricated enough to slide dirt away from the surface of your paintwork, but not so much as to impede cleaning. So it cleans effectively and it's foam lance friendly.
Features & Benefits:
Dilution ratio 1:1500 - 20x more concentrated than most shampoos!
Can be used in conjunction with a foam lance
Anti static & sheeting agents - for a clean rinse
Long lasting suds - slide the dirt away from the car
Comes with free pump dispenser - 1 pump to 3 litres of water
Size: 500ml

*Auto Wash 473ml *
Here is the solution for shifting heavy dirt.
Zymol have now re-formulated, a combination of pure coconut bark soap and natural fatty oils to extract heavy dirt in order to clean and care for your car.
Ingredients derived from nature include lemon, banana and coconut essence oils.
Unique wash formula will not strip wax and contains biodegradable foamers and surface shining ingredients.
Gently and thoroughly removes environmental pollutants & road film while neutralising harmful acids.

Will not oxidise paint, unlike mild car shampoo or commercial car washes with strong detergents.
Extremely concentrated formula

*3M*, 
Removes dirt and grime without removing your wax protection. Clear coat safe.
Features and Benefits:
Removes dirt & grime without removing wax
Long lasting suds

*Instructions: *
All had there own instructions, but all are very highly concentrated, I used the following ratios DODO, 15ml to 20lts of water, Zymol 25ml to 20 Lts of water, 3M 75ml to 20lts of water

*Product & Fragrance:* 
DODO - NONE, Gold looking liquid thick
Zymol - COCONUT, Green in colour thick
3M - CHERRY, Red in colour very watery

*Cleaning Power: *
I found it hard to find anything I could separate them in this area, the all cleaned outstandingly well, the car had been pre-washed with Snowfoam before the hand wash,

*Finish : *
This is where each came into its own,

DODO, glided along the surface with very little effort, there was loads of suds and removed the road grime well, left a very clean panel ready for rinsing and drying

3M as the DODO glided along the surface well and foamed really well, unlike the DODO, it left something behind on the surface like a small layer of wax…

Zymol, out of the 3 this one glided along the surface like iv never seen before from any shampoo, only thing that did seem strange is it doesn't foam, but cleaned well and left the surface clean and ready for rinsing and drying.

*Durability:* N/A

*Value:* 
With all the products being of a Extremely Concentrated level they make them great value for money, but if I have to choose one for starting out, it would have to be the 3M @ £5.05 that makes over 100lts not the best value for money in regards to ratios but the cheapest if your just starting out and are on a tight budget..




























*OVERALL:*
3 great products from the range of shampoos, I would recommend them to you to try for yourself, there cleaning power is outstanding and made a boring job very pleasing, with great results from them all, and the finish from them all is outstanding. + the smell of cherries and COCONUT in the air when using them made the time pass very quickly.

3M



























Zymol



























DODO



























RINSED OFF,



























I GAVE THESE A USER RATING OF,

*DODO - 87%
3M - 85%
Zymol - 86%*

over all i give them a


----------

